# umbau von 10 auf 14mm ??



## Bastian_77 (1. Februar 2004)

tach ,
ich werd mir wohl demnächst mal nen neuen rahmen anschaffen in dem ich dann auch endlich 14mm achen fahren kann. frage : kann ich jede 10 mm nabe auf 14 umbauen oder wodrauf muß ich achten damit das geht ??
Neue nabe kaufen ist nicht, da ich 135 mm einmaubreite brauch. wie lang sind eigentlich die achsen vom bmx für hinten ??

THX


----------



## evil_rider (1. Februar 2004)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> tach ,
> ich werd mir wohl demnächst mal nen neuen rahmen anschaffen in dem ich dann auch endlich 14mm achen fahren kann. frage : kann ich jede 10 mm nabe auf 14 umbauen oder wodrauf muß ich achten damit das geht ??
> Neue nabe kaufen ist nicht, da ich 135 mm einmaubreite brauch. wie lang sind eigentlich die achsen vom bmx für hinten ??
> 
> THX




nein, nur bestimmte naben lassen sich umbauen.
ansonsten musste 14mm adapter fahren.
BMX achsen sind in der regel langgenug das du sie mit passenden spacern auf 135mm umbauen kannst. pegs fahren ist dann aber netmehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (1. Februar 2004)

kann ich nicht einfach lager tauschen und neue achse rein ?? oder vorhandenen konus auf m14 aufdrehen ?? ( drehbank ist kein problem ) aber das mit dem peg ist *******, eins sollte auf jeden fall drauf, sonst kann ich mir das alees ja sparen.

@all   kann mal bitte jemand ausmessen wie lang eure achsen sind ??

THx


----------



## moo (2. Februar 2004)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> tach ,
> Neue nabe kaufen ist nicht, da ich 135 mm einmaubreite brauch. wie lang sind eigentlich die achsen vom bmx für hinten ??
> 
> THX



wieso holste nich ne cmp/NPJ-Nabe?
135mm/14mm.
p.s.: wenn du ne 9/8/7 fach kasettennabe fährst,
musste fummeln, geht aber auch...


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2004)

wegen 135mm umbau

bei meiner joytechnabe hats net funktioniert, die is nur 155mm breit


----------



## Bastian_77 (3. Februar 2004)

neue nabe ist, weil hab ja schon eine und ich bin ja kein geldesel. Ist schon eine singelspeednabe. 
Kann man die achsen nicht irgendwoo am meter bestellen und das gewinde selbst draufmachen ??


----------



## moo (3. Februar 2004)

adapter von 10mm auf 14mm gibts im bmx-laden.
da du aus köln bist, geh z.B. zu bigboysports
in dellbrück.
Nimm nicht die zum schrauben sondern die anderen.
Die wissen bescheid wenn du denen das so sagst.
Das was du vorhast (14mm achse in 10mm nabe) geht nicht, 
aus gründen, die mir hier zu langatmig zu erläutern sind.


----------



## Bastian_77 (3. Februar 2004)

wieso denn nicht ?? bei bmx naben gehts doch auch und meine ist ja quasi nur etwas breiter. Wenn ich doch evt. andere Lager reinkommen sollte das doch passen , oder ?? Achsadapter bringen ja wohl heine stabilität wenn ich Pegs haben will, oder doch ??

THX


----------



## ylfcm (3. Februar 2004)

neue lager brauchste sowieso. wie soll sonst eine 14mm achse durch ein 10mm loch kommen? und das is auch genau das prob. in die meisten nabenkörper bekommste platzmaessig schon garkeine 14mm rein


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. Februar 2004)

ehmm?? schrieb:
			
		

> bei bmx naben gehts doch auch



Völliger Stuß!  Das ham wir jetzt aber oft genug durchgekaut...


Verabschiede dich doch bitte einfach von dieser zweifelhaften Idee, sonst übersteigen deine Online-Kosten ja bald den Preis einer neuen Nabe...  

mfg, 
Reik


----------

